
Ask HN: Flask and Extensions or Ruby on Rails for Upcoming Project? - methochris
Awhile back I took some Udacity courses and learned just enough basic programming in Python to get started on a web app idea I had at the time. I decided flask was the simple&#x2F;robust framework I would commit to and I went to town. It&#x27;s been a couple years now of bouncing between side projects and I&#x27;m about to start a fresh one and I can&#x27;t help noticing that going from 0 to full-featured web application just takes forever with flask. by the time i get all the pluggins i need, i&#x27;m not sure how much simple&#x2F;rubustness is left and i&#x27;m worried i&#x27;d be making the wrong choice if i keep sticking with it for projects that are more than its intended for. the thing that really gets me is that alot of the extensions haven&#x27;t been touched for multiple years now and i don&#x27;t know enough to know whether that is because they are just so rock-solid that they never need to be touched or if they have been fully abandoned and i&#x27;d be a fool to build a busy on top of them.<p>what draws me to RoR is it&#x27;s web-focus (i don&#x27;t really have an interest in programming anything but web applications) and what looks to be a large group of people focused entirely on always keeping Rails updated and secure and easier to use the latest technologies on. I don&#x27;t know a thing about ruby or rails but I have this nagging suspicion that investing a month in getting up to speed on ruby&#x2F;rails could make the next 6 months of product development go much faster&#x2F;smoother. but i can&#x27;t tell if this is just my procrastination talking and i should just use what i already know&#x2F;have with flask.<p>any insight&#x2F;input is appreciated. thanks in advance!
======
detaro
If you have experience with Python but not with Ruby, Django might be worth a
look as a more batteries-included web framework (and maybe quicker to try out
if you like that, since less learning is required).

~~~
methochris
ya, i have considered this but ultimately i have no interest in moving to
Django. there are some little python nuances i would enjoy dropping if i were
to make a big move out of flask (i.e. not having to __init__ everything and
making things harder to read having to put \ at the end of every line if i am
in the middle of a function.

plus there was just too many negative things i read about django when deciding
on flask in the first place for me to look past it. also, i am not sure how
actively django is updated anymore and that is a big thing that i am looking
for with my lack of time to keep up on everything is to trust that the
developers of whatever framework i pick are committed to keeping me up to date
with the latest-and-greatest in web technologies.

